# China Aims to Make Run for America's Cup



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory?id=2723743


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That should be interesting...but if i do remember correctly. The racing yacht, Jalik, lost its keel and capsized not to long ago. So i dont know what is up with that.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That's what we need a big RED boat!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

As I said before...

(First announcer)> "And making the turn comes the Chinese boat Red Horizon. Wow, look at that, his lights don't work."

(Second announcer)> "Why Fred, you are right. And look at that, all of his stainelss has rusted. Must not be US Grade stainless."

(First Announcer)> "Nope. At least they have a great sponsor that has gotten them this far. Wow, the whole sail is blue!"

(Second Announcer)> "Yep, what does it say... Ahh... Always Low Prices, Always."

(First Announcer)> "You gotta love WalMart."


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

haha...gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Alberg30 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think it's great that the Chinese are finally getting in on the act. The more competitive this can be, the better. It doesn't seem like China Team has a chance next year, but I bet you'll see them master the learning curve pretty quickly. In a few years, watch out!


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

*old news/new news*

team China (ex Le Defi) is Team China in Name only. There are 4 Chinese sailors aboard (then again, the America's cup is NOT about nationality) The Chinese sailors are mostly 470/ Lazer /small Olympic boat sailors who are getting a taste of big boat sailing for the first time. Pierre Mas the skiper and helm is a veteran of America's Cup sailing as well as the majority of the rest of the crew. Le Defi had a tought time raising funds for the campaign and China wanted to get involved, so it was a good fit for both. Time will tell over the next LV cup if this was a worthwhile venture.

The Biggest news coming from the Valencia is the addition of Paul Cayard to the Spanish team. IMHO, that makes the Spanish team a big contender, while Oracle has done nothing to proove (except spend TONS of money on Farr designed boats that are not as fast as their competitors) that they will be the challenger. I'm not saying ellison and Co. have no chance, If they can get it together as a team they could win the challengers series next spring.

Watch out for ETNZ....they are a strong team who works well together. (a BIG thing) And with Cayard at the helm of the spanish team, they will be a MUCH better sailing team in the next set of races.

Alinghi vs. ETNZ in the Finals....ETNZ AC winner.


----------

